# Welcher Prozessor für (Uni-)Netbook zum programmieren ?



## MotDaD (18. November 2012)

*Welcher Prozessor für (Uni-)Netbook zum programmieren ?*

Hallo, ich suche ein kleines, leichtes Netbook für die Uni - es muss nicht übermäßig viel Leistung haben. Die Aufgabengebiete sind PDF's lesen, Word, PowerPoint und Programmierung (Processing, Java, C#, C++).
Der Akkus sollte wenigstens um die 5h durchhalten. Viel mehr muss es auch nicht können, denn mehr als 280 € will ich nicht ausgeben.
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, welcher Prozessor für meine Zwecke am besten geeignet ist, der alte AMD C-60, der Intel Celeron 847, oder der Intel Atom N2800 ? Ram ist egal, wird eh auf 4 GB aufgestockt, passende Riegel hab ich noch rumliegen. Betriebssystem muss auch keines dabei sein. Ich hab jetzt folgende rausgesucht:

1) Acer 756: Acer Aspire One 756 29.46cm Netbook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

2) Acer 722: Acer Aspire One 722 29,5 cm Netbook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

3) Asus R052C: Asus R052C-GRY001S 25,7 cm Netbook grau: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

... welches haltet ihr für das beste für meine Zwecke ?

PS: Ich möchte keine gebrauchten Sachen kaufen, also als Vorschläge bitte nur Neuware !


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2012)

*AW: Welcher Prozessor für (Uni-)Netbook zum programmieren ?*

Der Celeron ist jedenfalls mit Abstand am schnellsten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. November 2012)

*AW: Welcher Prozessor für (Uni-)Netbook zum programmieren ?*

Bei fast keinen Anforderungen ist es eigentlich egal.
Der Atom dürfte etwas schneller als der C60 sein, die Grafik beim C60 wird dafür aber stärker sein.
Ansonsten kannst du auch noch nach Netbooks mit AMD e350 oder e450 gucken.

Am besten mal nach ein paar Testberichten suchen, denn so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe, ist die Akkuleistung wohl am wichtigsten.


----------



## Tipi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Welcher Prozessor für (Uni-)Netbook zum programmieren ?*

word , powerpoint etc. ist doch ein 11" viel zu klein um intensiv damit arbeiten zu können.

Mein Tipp: 13-14" Gerät mit einem Displayformat von 16:10.
T410 wäre eine Idee


----------

